# Name Change?



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Smith and Wesson to change its name to " American Outdoor Brands". I don't like it. In an effort to make their brand more marketable ? In spite record sales ? It is some sort of effort to soften their image. Ugh.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Likey its a corporate name change to attract investors.

The brand names typically stay with the good selling products.

BTW.... I seem to remember S&W being a part of Bangor Punta or something like that years ago.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW said:


> Likey its a corporate name change to attract investors.
> 
> The brand names typically stay with the good selling products.
> 
> BTW....* I seem to remember S&W being a part of Bangor Punta or something like that years ago.*


Indeed they were. S&W from what I have heard will also be marketing and selling outdoor gear hence the name change. Their firearms however will still retain the S&W name.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's all Clint Eastwood's fault.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I sure hope this will not diminish the quality of these products.
I am old enough to remember AMF the bowling ball company buying Harley Davidson and we all know what happen to their product until they sold the company back..
Once you lose your customer base there is always someone in line to take your customers.


----------

